# I Am Completely Lost



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

what i find can help with that is making sure ur bent and then giving a little push on which ever edge ur on, this will pop your weight up and make it easy to switch edges quickly because you are light on your feet.

this is what i do right now as im learning switch. also, obviously stay ballanced or have a slight bit more weight on your front leg.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Fear of speed...speed is your friend when turning. 

Learning to move forward, centered and aft on the board during different phases of the turn....its a timing and coordinating thing...do the count 1 for initiating, 2 for middle, 3 compleating/parellel with the hill and 4 dropping then nose to engage the next turn.

dropping leading shoulder and bending/driving leading knee when going toeside

raising leading shoulder and swinging the leading knee toward the nose when going heelside

also men and women don't ride the same...women are smoother and work more form the hips  and guys use more torso and legs.

wait for snowolf's advice.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Fear of speed...speed is your friend when turning.
> 
> Learning to move forward, centered and aft on the board during different phases of the turn....its a timing and coordinating thing...do the count 1 for initiating, 2 for middle, 3 compleating/parellel with the hill and 4 dropping then nose to engage the next turn.
> 
> ...


Yes, speed is your friend when doing skidded turns, much easier to catch an edge when going too slow. I would add that when you are ending a heelside or toeside turn you should have already switched to the opposite edge before you attempt to turn the board downhill.

Snowwolf has some good videos in this section. It may take a few watches of listening to what he is saying and watching what he is doing before you understand what he means, but he does know what he is talking about. He would probably have some great exact advice if he was here atm.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been riding for over 20 years and the movements that Snowolf presented in his post are just 2nd nature at this point and I rarely even think about them. It is really great though to read through his post, watch the videos, and mentally step through the movements, and even flex/release my ankles as I sit here at my desk mentally going through the process. It is such a great foundation set of movements/principles to riding, and this description and sets of drills is brilliant.

MeanJoe


----------



## Butterscotch (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for all of your help everyone; I think I might see where I was going wrong. 

Snowolf: 

You have spelled out everything to the point of simplicity!! Thank you for taking your time to describe your methods so well. I know its a labor(and pain in some cases) of love for me already, and you've definitely given me reason to try harder. 

Thanks guys!


----------

